# Era un mensaje antiguo



## Leda

¡Hola buenos dias a todos! Mi gustaria por favor que me ayudaran a traducir esta frase al aleman, mi nivel es aun demasiado basico, pero desearia poder decirle esto a una persona ¡Muchisimas gracias de antemano!

Leda

"Era un mensaje antiguo, pero tambien un deseo acutal... pasar tiempo juntos... estaria bien poder ir a tomar un cafe hoy, ¿no? ...."


----------



## Sidjanga

_Es war eine alte Nachricht, aber auch ein aktueller Wunsch... Zeit miteinander verbringen... es wäre schön, wenn wir heute zusammen einen Kaffee trinken gehen könnten, oder? ...

_Nota que la inserción de _zusammen_ en la última parte carece de un equivalente directo en la frase original, de modo que esa parte no es una traducción literal; pero me parece que de esta manera la frase fluye mejor, suena aún un tanto más natural y expresa mejor lo que quieres transmitir. 
Lo mismo vale para el uso de _schön _(en lugar de _gut_) para _estaría *bien*_.


----------



## Leda

Muchas gracias: ¡eres estupenda!

Leda


----------



## Sidjanga

Un placer.


----------



## capials

Ich höre eher *alter Spruch*


----------



## Sidjanga

capials said:


> Ich höre eher *alter Spruch*


Wo "hörst" du das?

_mensaje_ entspricht normalerweise nicht _Spruch_, und auch im gegebenen Kontext finde ich _Spruch_ alles andere als passend.


----------

